# light wiring diagram or wire color code



## hampeh (Dec 23, 2004)

any one have b11 wiring diagram for front and rear light.....
and any one had the color code too....

plz......


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

hampeh said:


> any one have b11 wiring diagram for front and rear light.....
> and any one had the color code too....
> 
> plz......


I've got it all scanned from the FSM. It's just over 4 megs. Send me an email at [email protected] and I'll reply with a copy.


----------

